# اداب التعامل مع العائلة



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

اداب التعامل مع العائلة


من المعروف أن هناك أسرار معينة لعيش حياة عائلية سعيدة ومرحة، وهذه الأسرار تكمن خلف آداب مُعينة علينا كلنا الإلتزام بها وتطبيقها للعيش بسعاة!

المودة والحب
لا شك أن أي علاقة في حياتنا يجب أن تكون قائمة على المودة والإنسانية والحب، فكيف اذا كانت هذه العلاقة هي العلاقة الأسرية! فمن أهم القيّم الاسرية التي يجب على الأهل تعليمها للطفل هي التعامل بحب ومودة وإحترام وصدق مع باقي أفراد العائلة وإكتساب صداقتهم لأنها الوحيدة التي تدوم طوال العمر.

الصبر
إن الصبر على أحد أفراد الأسرة وتعليم الصبر للأبناء هو أمر في غاية الأهمية ومن الضروري تطبيقه! رغم أنه أمر طبيعي أن يغضب الأخ من أخيه أو الزوجة من زوجها، إلا أن التكلم بهدوء والتعامل بطريقة راقية وهادئة يساعد في بناء أسرة صحية وسعيدة جداً.

المساعدة
قدمنا لك سابقاً اهم النصائح التي تعلّمين بها طفلكِ مساعدة إخوته الأصغر سناً نظراً لأهمية هذا الأمر في تكوين أسرة صحية وخالية من المشاكل. فمثلاً، إذا رأيت أمك تشعر بالتعب الشديد، قدمي لها يد العون والمساعدة وأنجزي الأعمال المُتبقة أو ساعدي إخوتك بواجباتهم.

ومن الجدير بالذكر، يمكن لهذه المساعدة ان تكون عن طريق الإستماع لهم ومعاونتهم وتقديم لهم المساعدة والكلمات التي يحبون سماعها والتي تُحفزهم للأفضل.

الإحترام
إن تربية طفل يحترم نفسه ويفرض احترامه على الآخرين أمر تحب أن تحققه العديد من الأمهات! ولتحقيق هذا الأمر عليك أن تُعاملي أولادك بهذه الطريقة وأن تحترمي مشاعرهم ورغباتهم. فمن الضروري أن يكون الإحترام مُسيطر في العائلة لتجنب حصول أي مشاكل، فمثلاً، اذا صرخ أبيك في وجهك تجنبي الرد وإحترمي موقفه وإعتذري منه في حال أخطأت.


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2021)

موضوع جميل يهم كل اسرة شكرااا لتعبك الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

